
Gawker Stops Publishing After Hacker Attack - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/13/business/media/13gawker.html?src=twr
======
gasull
_An affiliated group, Anonymous, gained attention last week for apparently
taking down Web sites like MasterCard’s in a show of support for WikiLeaks_

Why is Anonymous "affiliated"?

Flagged for being plain disinformation.

EDIT: This article reports that the crackers themselves said they are
unrelated with Anonymous:

[http://thenextweb.com/media/2010/12/12/gawker-media-is-
compr...](http://thenextweb.com/media/2010/12/12/gawker-media-is-compromised-
the-responsible-parties-reach-out-to-tnw/)

EDIT2: Why the downvotes?

~~~
cfinke
If you read it in context, they're saying that Anonymous is affiliated with
4chan, not with the hackers:

> The hackers suggested they had chosen Gawker out of

> spite. They said Gawker writers had been critical of the

> online message board 4chan, a chaotic group that mounts

> attacks on Web sites and individuals.

>

> An affiliated group, Anonymous, gained attention last

> week for apparently taking down Web sites like

> MasterCard’s in a show of support for WikiLeaks, the

> organization that facilitated the release of secret State

> Department cables.

~~~
gasull
This is at best unclear. It could mean affiliated to the site just mentioned
in previous paragraph, 4Chan, or to the group the article is talking about,
Gnosis.

